# Strawberry Arowana



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Went to a Local Fish Store, I happened to come across this fish. I have never seen an arowana like this before. I was lucky that the manager let me take pictures of it. Ill share them with you guys.

Its such a shame this fish is injected.

StrawBerry Arowana [Pics Only!] - YouTube

Enjoy.

Thoughts on this anyone? Out of all the fish I never thought I would see an injected arowana.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow looks beautiful but cant belive its injected. They're exspensive as is.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Shame to do something like that with a fish that's already stunning...


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

They were asking $99.99USD for it. The last time I went in there it was gone, they said they sold it. No cover on top of the tank


----------

